# Camel's Hump



## thetrailboss (Jun 21, 2004)

The GF and I are planning on going in a couple weekends.  Any route suggestions?  We are looking at a west side ascent (so either Burrough's to Summit and down Forest City or vice versa).


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 23, 2004)

Only been once, not familar enough to give complete route suggestions but if possible, pick up LT south of summit so you can enjoy as much time above treeline as possible.  Did this from East back in 1996 & really enjoyed time out in the open.  I like the east approach as we were thrilled when we reached the ridgecreast & could see the Lake & ADK's.  Definitely a good weather destination

Enjoy


----------

